# Shoebox cage bad?



## Hersh77tess (Apr 4, 2013)

Read this,,, sounds legit... But so many people have success with shoebox cages.. Getting a bunch of new Ts next week. Feedback please! 

http://atshq.org/articles/homehole.html


----------



## FearNot (Apr 4, 2013)

As people have already shown, you CAN keep a variety of Ts in these plastic shoeboxes and they'll do just fine. But personally I would never keep any of mine in them. I like to provide my tarantulas with deeper substrate than most of these shallow boxes could keep, plus the glossiness of the plastic boxes makes viewing the tarantulas more difficult. I keep mine in glass or arcylic tanks/terrariums.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fins (Apr 4, 2013)

I have one of my juvi Lps in a clear one from the container store.  She quit burrowing a while ago and sits out on top of her hide all of the time.  Since it is clear I have lots of cover for her to hide if necessary.  

I really like being able to see her without having to remove the cover or move the enclosure. However, I wouldn't have used it if she were still were still trying to burrow.


----------



## Osmo (Apr 5, 2013)

Once a T gets big enough they, mostly, abandon burrowing. I put my older ons int hem and they are fine.


----------



## Jones0911 (Apr 5, 2013)

Hersh77tess said:


> Read this,,, sounds legit... But so many people have success with shoebox cages.. Getting a bunch of new Ts next week. Feedback please!
> 
> http://atshq.org/articles/homehole.html


I use two of the shoe box containers they work just fine and they hold in humidity well.

The down side to these boxes is that some Ts like the Blondi/Strimi they get too big for these containers so eventually youll have to upgrade to bigger ones but I'll probably use these forever with my OBTs but my burrowing whistling spiders and my GBBs enclosurs will probably have to be changed after 2 - 3 more molts.


----------



## MarkmD (Apr 5, 2013)

We dont have the clear shoe boxes in the UK, (I don't think so anyway?) but I do use clear plastic containers that do the same job and can keep T's for a few molts before changing. I use them as they do keep good humidity/heat and my T's that live in them like it.


----------



## poisoned (Apr 5, 2013)

I observed some similar behaviors. And my P. regalis has one of coolest webbings in my collection.


----------



## Poec54 (Apr 5, 2013)

FearNot said:


> I would never keep any of mine in them. I like to provide my tarantulas with deeper substrate than most of these shallow boxes could keep, plus the glossiness of the plastic boxes makes viewing the tarantulas more difficult. I keep mine in glass or arcylic tanks/terrariums.


When you have a large collection, the cost, size, and weight of glass/acrylic tanks isn't practical to keep many, if any, T's in.  I'd like to have all my adults in 10 gallon+ tanks, but I couldn't have many spiders.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BaddestRuffest (Apr 5, 2013)

I feel poec54 hit it on the head sure we'd all like fancy set ups for all our t's but unless you have a large room to spare or excessive spare money then its not always if ever an option especially when you get to owning 50+ t's . The t's don't care either way so unless you have a larger t those small plastic tubs are fine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Formerphobe (Apr 5, 2013)

That's a great article you linked to.  I use a lot of the Container Store shoeboxes.  Like anything, one size (type) never fits all.  They work quite fine for many of my terrestrials that no longer burrow.  I've made adaptations to some to make them more T friendly, dependent on the individual T and its needs.  I have a couple of spiders that I will be moving out of the shoeboxes as they have not thrived in them.  I added extra ventilation holes to all when I got them.  Individual containers I've added even more ventilation for the specific inhabitant.  It's a matter of trial and error.  I want my Ts to be happy and keep my pocketbook as happy as possible, too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hersh77tess (Apr 5, 2013)

*Thanks for the feedback.*

I think when I get the five more Ts from Ken next week I will put them in appropriate sized plastic containers. Once they mature to decent size and depending on their personality I will look into more display type cages. Cant wait!!!!!!


----------



## Poec54 (Apr 5, 2013)

BaddestRuffest said:


> sure we'd all like fancy set ups for all our t's but unless you have a large room to spare or excessive spare money then its not always if ever an option especially when you get to owning 50+ t's . The t's don't care either way so unless you have a larger t those small plastic tubs are fine.


I have 200 T's.  Where would I put that many aquariums?  Secure tops come with plastic boxes, but with aquariums they're an expensive addition.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FearNot (Apr 5, 2013)

Poec54 said:


> When you have a large collection, the cost, size, and weight of glass/acrylic tanks isn't practical to keep many, if any, T's in.  I'd like to have all my adults in 10 gallon+ tanks, but I couldn't have many spiders.


I suppose if you want hundreds of Ts, these are more practical. I would never buy more than I had the money to provide "fancy" enclosures for. I'm not saying the plastic shoeboxes are -bad- by any means, just giving a personal preferance. 

I could see them maybe being good for breeding (though I wouldn't know.) I suppose if I started a breeding project I might change my mind, but for now I prefer my acrylic/glass tanks.


----------



## Niffarious (Apr 5, 2013)

The bottom line is that if the enclosure is safe, an appropriate size, has proper ventilation, and appropriate hides and substrate are used - it doesn't matter if it's made of glass or plastic or what have you. I live in a humid climate and I think ventilation is super important, so I do not use the plastic shoebox set ups.


----------

